# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  HSJ Raideliikenne 2025

## ultrix

Korteni kekoon keskustelussa pääkaupunkiseudun raideliikenteen tulevaisuudesta:

*Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen raideliikenneverkko 2025*

(sis. nykyiset raiteet + TramWest hieman laajennettuna + Kehärata + Pisara + Metropätkät Tapiolaan, Pasilaan, Vuosaaren satamaan ja Söderkullaan)

Linjaston numerointi:

kaupungin sisäiset linjat 1-13 (linjanumerovaraukset 14-19 raitioteille)
TramWest: 100-150
Poikittaiset: 506, 550
Metrot M1-M5
Lisäksi numeroton Hyrylä-Kerava-Nikkilä-linja

Raitiolinjoja sekä metrolinjoja M3, M4 ja M5 liikennöidään kutakin 10 minuutin välein aamusta alkuiltaan. Metrolinjoja M1 ja M2 liikennöidään kumpaakin 6-10 minuutin välein. Liikenteen tilaajana toimii Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne-kuntayhtymä (tai Helsingin seutu-/maakunnan tms. alainen joukkoliikennevirasto).

Ja itse linjastoa pääsee tutkailemaan täällä: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...43ee93704&z=10

(varoitus: melko raskas vektoriviidakko, linjoista myös voi olla vaikea saada käsitystä viivapaljoudesta johtuen)

Odotan paljon kommentteja!  :Wink:

----------


## omp

> Ja itse linjastoa pääsee tutkailemaan täällä: http://maps.google.com/?mid=1210660194


Minut tuo linkki vie vain Google Mapsin etusivulle, joten lieneekö linkissä vikaa?

----------


## ultrix

Tässä pitäisi olla toimiva linkki:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...43ee93704&z=10

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Muutama kommentti heti alkuun:
- Linjastossa ei ole juurikaan uusia linjoja verrattuna TramWestiin, itse asiassa ei edes kaikkia TramWestin seutukartassa olevia linjoja
- Munkkivuoren ja Pikku-Huopalahden linjoja ei ole liitetty Raide-Jokeriin
- Maunulaan ei ole suoraa keskustaraideyhteyttä, vain Jokeri

----------


## Safka

> - Maunulaan ei ole suoraa keskustaraideyhteyttä, vain Jokeri


Onhan siinä 11H/11V

Itse ehdotuksessa en tykkää suurista rengaslinjoista - kuten en yleensäkään. 110 on aivan liian suuri rengas eikä aja asiaansa. Pilkkominen pariksi haaraksi voisi olla parempi.
10 päättyy Korppaanmäelle mutta mä jatkaisin sitä Haagan läpi Maunulaan ja Oulunkylään, josta sitten 1:n reittiä Munkkisaareen. 1:n reitin voisi ohjata muuta tietä kuin Kauppatori-Kaivari, esim. -Hakaniemi-Kamppi-Freda-Munkkisaari.
Kamppi-Freda-Bulevardi-rataa ei ole visiossa lainkaan, ja se kai on jo nykyisn suunnittelupöydällä.
Ja vielä jatkaisin 5:n reittiä Kirurgilta vaikkapa sine Munkkisaareen. Helppo ja huokea pidennys.

----------

